# :

## 2

.          .      ,      . -,        . 
 ,    ,        .             .            .  ,    ,            .   ,        ,          ,                 .
    ,  ,     .   ,           .        ,    ,   . 
 ,    ,       .   ,     ,         .       ,      .      ,       ,        . 

 :     mosconsultgroup

----------


## Sova.1

1C-  (15%)
   ,   ?      (  -    10 , 2 ,         )
    ,

----------


## titova-tlt

.     ,     , 1           ,     , ,     .      ,    ,

----------

*Sova.1*, 
     1 ,  ,      .    ,  .

----------

> 


?

----------


## titova-tlt

.         ,            .    -.  (    )

----------


## Sova.1

?

----------



----------


## Sova.1

!

----------


## Sova.1

?

----------

-  ))

----------


## ivan.ubevan

?      ?

----------


## ivan.ubevan

,   ,     asapcg. com/service/#item20

----------

